# Slane 2009 ?



## Red (8 Oct 2008)

Any truth in rumour that Oasis are to play Slane in 2009 ??
Who would people most like to see play Slane?


----------



## elefantfresh (8 Oct 2008)

God i hope not - i'm praying for AC/DC


----------



## Betsy Og (8 Oct 2008)

elefantfresh said:


> God i hope not - i'm praying for AC/DC


 
I was thinking an AC/DC & Iron Maiden joint headliners. Dont think either on their own would carry it.


----------



## elefantfresh (8 Oct 2008)

You dont think AC/DC could pull that off? I thought they'd be well able - did you see the North American tour dates? I wish they'd hurry up and give us the European dates.

edit: just looked on line - the venues in the US are around the 20,000 mark - so maybe you're right, they couldnt do Slane on their own.


----------



## Cahir (8 Oct 2008)

Speaking of great bands, did anyone else here get Judas Priest/Megadeth/Testament tickets?  I'm really looking forward to that one.


----------



## elefantfresh (8 Oct 2008)

Still in two minds about that one Cahir - was talking to a buddy in work about it yesterday - i'll probably end up going but it won't be for Judas Priest.


----------



## Cahir (8 Oct 2008)

I've seen Priest live twice.  The first time they were brilliant but the second time wasn't as good.  The ticket prices are actually reasonable for this too!


----------



## elefantfresh (8 Oct 2008)

Yeah i saw that - 52e or so - thats good value - i'd only be there for Megadeth i though i think. Testament, did they have a live at Eindhoven album? Must google that.

edit: (sorry) yup, they sure did - its a collectors item apparently - i think i had that on cassette many moons ago.


----------



## Caveat (8 Oct 2008)

elefantfresh said:


> Testament


 
Saw them in London years ago.  Wasn't looking forward to it but they were great live. 

Have never seen AC/DC so they get my vote for Slane - I think it's quite likely too.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (8 Oct 2008)

very few acts these days can sell 80k tickets. Oasis not a chance.

Ac/Dc, Springsteen, U2, Paul McCartney and have that i don't think too many more would.

Perhaps a reformed Pink Floyd or Led Zepplin ??

Only 2 gigs sold out this summer, Springsteen ( 120k in total ) and Lenord Cohan ( 24k i believe )

After that you could get tickets to any major gig on the day of it.


----------



## Red (10 Oct 2008)

A combination of acts could fill it..........
The Killers + Snow Patrol or Cold Play. 
I live in hope


----------



## elefantfresh (14 Oct 2008)

On the radio this morning - they're going to announce Slane 09 tomorrow and the band themselves will announce it from Slane. Just checked the AC/DC website - they've announced European dates but nothing yet in the UK or IRL. Maybe its going to be them???? 3 bands were mentioned - U2, Oasis (god help us) and AC/DC. Fingers crossed....


----------



## TarfHead (14 Oct 2008)

elefantfresh said:


> On the radio this morning - they're going to announce Slane 09 tomorrow .. Oasis (god help us)


 
I could have sworn that the newsreader on RTE this morning said that Oasis were to be the headline act .


----------



## elefantfresh (14 Oct 2008)

Please don't say that - i didnt hear anyone say that. I'll pretend you didnt post it.


----------



## Red (14 Oct 2008)

The Oasis rumour mill is growing

[broken link removed]


----------



## Jock04 (14 Oct 2008)

elefantfresh said:


> God i hope not - i'm praying for AC/DC


 

Well, if you were praying for 18th April @ the Point, tix on sale this Friday...............


----------



## elefantfresh (14 Oct 2008)

Jock ya beauty!!!

AC/DC's widely-anticipated Black Ice European Tour kicks off this February arriving at The O2, Dublin,  Saturday 18 April 2009. 

Tickets will go on sale Friday 17 October at 09:00.


----------



## cork (14 Oct 2008)

i Heard the Oasis rumour.


----------



## Cahir (14 Oct 2008)

elefantfresh said:


> Jock ya beauty!!!
> 
> AC/DC's widely-anticipated Black Ice European Tour kicks off this February arriving at The O2, Dublin,  Saturday 18 April 2009.
> 
> Tickets will go on sale Friday 17 October at 09:00.



Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betsy Og (14 Oct 2008)

18 years on, who will be back??............

made it first time out for my best concert ever (up the front & the whole shebang). Dont think I'll make it this time though, #2 should be a recent arrival by then.


----------



## PM1234 (14 Oct 2008)

AC/DC will be playing The Point on 18th April 09.


----------



## RMCF (15 Oct 2008)

Really delighted to hear the news about the ACDC gig.

But how many people fit into the new O2 place?


----------



## RMCF (15 Oct 2008)

To answer my own question, 13000.

Is that going to be enough for the AC/DC fans in Ireland? Don't think so.

Perhaps they will add more dates after the 1st sells out.


----------



## elefantfresh (15 Oct 2008)

I believe the following couple of days are free in the Point - so I'd imagine that as soon as it sells out on Friday, they'll announce another date or two - they could easily sell out 3 or 4 nights on the trot there I'd say.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (15 Oct 2008)

Pink is there 2 days later i believe


----------



## Jock04 (15 Oct 2008)

Most of the places they're playing in the States & Europe are similar size, maybe 20K max.

I doubt there'll be more than 2 shows, so log on early on Friday!


----------



## Betsy Og (15 Oct 2008)

Yes, I'm also not so sure about the AC/DC fanbase. Theres nostalgia merchants like myself but AC/DC has been pretty much dormant since The Razors Edge in 1990. I know they've probably 4 albums since but not even 'rock aware' people like myself have heard of those albums, and the general population definitely wouldnt.

While metal/rock is on the crest at the moment its mainly newer bands or those that have kept ploughing the furrow all the time e.g. Metallica & Maiden.


----------



## Cahir (15 Oct 2008)

Apparently the pre sale tickets sold out quickly this morning.  I think there'll be a huge interest in this gig and I'm liking the new album too.


----------



## RMCF (15 Oct 2008)

Cahir said:


> Apparently the pre sale tickets sold out quickly this morning.  I think there'll be a huge interest in this gig and I'm liking the new album too.



Yeah was lucky enough to get 2 this morning, although 4 of us looking to go, so I'll have to try again on Friday for another 2.

Pink is actually on the next night, so they can't play that. Perhaps the previous night, the Friday?


----------



## RMCF (15 Oct 2008)

What about a show in April at the O2, then a big return to Slane in August?

Forget Oasis, that'll make Slane great again.


----------



## gianni (15 Oct 2008)

*Oasis confirm summer concert in Slane*

RONAN McCREEVEY 
Oasis have officially confirmed that they are to play Slane Castle on Saturday, June 20th.
Guitarist and principal songwriter Noel Gallagher and fellow guitarist Gem Archer flew in by helicopter to Slane this afternoon as part of the launch for the gig which will be one of the biggest of the band's career with a potential audience of around 80,000.
The band are currently on tour promoting their new studio album Dig Out Your Soul. 

Gallagher looked none the worse for the recent incident on stage in Toronto when he was pushed off the stage by a demented fan cracking several ribs in the process. 

Oasis played Slane before in 1995, but only as support to REM and at a time before the launch of their second album What's the Story, Morning Glory which turned them, for a time, into superstars. 

Gallagher was vague on the details of their last performance. “I thought we played here on our own,” he said. However, Gallagher, whose mother and father are both Irish, said the previous concert had been attended by 80 relatives. “They've all grown up and had kids of their own so we are expecting 97 relatives this time around. 

“Ireland is a massive part of my youth. It was six weeks of my summer holidays until I was 15. Every time I come here, it brings it back to me.” 

Gallagher said he would not be joining the 90 per cent of bands who tell audiences that the place they are playing in is their favourite, but he said there was “something about Celtic crowds. I just think they get more drunk”. 

Oasis, who have had several changes of band personnel since their last appearance at Slane, will be playing the venue to promote Dig Your Soul Out. 

The band said their set for the Slane concert will compromise half the album and many of the anthems which has made their name. “Put it to you this way, we will be playing Wonderwall,” he said. 
Tickets for the gig go on sale on October 24th and will be limited to eight per person. Prices have not yet been announced, nor have the support acts though an Irish act will be among them.
© 2008 irishtimes.com


----------



## elefantfresh (15 Oct 2008)

How many tickets will we be able to buy in one go on Friday? Whats the limit?


----------



## Megan (15 Oct 2008)

8 Tickets.


----------



## RMCF (15 Oct 2008)

I thought I read 4 max somewhere.

I think 4 is a good limit on tickets, as groups of friends often go to concerts and 4 is a decent number for them. If you get 2, then its usually just you and your partner able to go.

I think 8 just plays into the hands of the ticket tout.

And considering this place only holds 13,000 I think letting people buy 8 isn't fair.


----------



## PM1234 (15 Oct 2008)

RMCF said:


> If you get 2, then its usually* just *you and your partner able to go.



Ouch!!! Hope your partner ain't reading this


----------



## Megan (16 Oct 2008)

RMCF said:


> I thought I read 4 max somewhere.
> 
> I think 4 is a good limit on tickets, as groups of friends often go to concerts and 4 is a decent number for them. If you get 2, then its usually just you and your partner able to go.
> 
> ...



Doesn't Slane cater for 80,000 punters?


----------



## Caveat (16 Oct 2008)

Megan said:


> Doesn't Slane cater for 80,000 punters?


 
They're talking about AC/DC at 02/The Point.


----------



## Celtwytch (16 Oct 2008)

gianni said:


> *Oasis confirm summer concert in Slane*


 

Oh bother, as Pooh might say.  *makes mental note to be as far from Slane as humanly possible on that day*


----------



## RMCF (16 Oct 2008)

Just read that AC/DC have added an extra date in Dublin.


----------



## Cahir (16 Oct 2008)

RMCF said:


> Just read that AC/DC have added an extra date in Dublin.



17th??


----------



## Megan (16 Oct 2008)

Caveat said:


> They're talking about AC/DC at 02/The Point.



Is the heading of this thread not Slane 2009?  Its Slane I was posting about.


----------



## Caveat (16 Oct 2008)

Megan said:


> Is the heading of this thread not Slane 2009?


Obviously, yes. 



> Its Slane I was posting about.


 
Yes, but regardless, most people are talking about AC/DC. Read the whole thread.


----------



## RMCF (17 Oct 2008)

Megan said:


> Is the heading of this thread not Slane 2009? Its Slane I was posting about.


 
As one of the idiots that was talking about AC/DC I can only apologise.

But I have been surfing internet forums for many years and the one thing thats obvious is that it doesn't take too long for them to drift off from the main title.


----------



## elefantfresh (17 Oct 2008)

Logged into ticketmaster - fingers crossed - 15mins to go!!


----------



## elefantfresh (17 Oct 2008)

Unreal - limited to 2 tickets - couldnt get even 1 - rang the hotline "tickets for ac/dc no longer available" 
sigh.....


----------



## boris (17 Oct 2008)

elefantfresh said:


> Unreal - limited to 2 tickets - couldnt get even 1 - rang the hotline "tickets for ac/dc no longer available"
> sigh.....


 
Heard it on the radio, sold out within *2 mins.*

Depressing start to the weekend

Checked ebay - going for nearly €600 for two tickets.

Getting more depressed


----------



## Cahir (20 Oct 2008)

I got my ticket


----------



## elefantfresh (20 Oct 2008)

How did you manage that Cahir?


----------



## Cahir (20 Oct 2008)

elefantfresh said:


> How did you manage that Cahir?



Just logged into ticketmaster at 9am.  I think I was one of the lucky ones.  I know loads of people who couldn't get tickets.


----------



## elefantfresh (20 Oct 2008)

You are the ONLY person i know who actually got one - fair play to you!


----------



## Cahir (20 Oct 2008)

I'm really looking forward to it.  And I hope they do a few of the European festivals next year too.  They're the only band I love that I've never seen live.


----------



## elefantfresh (24 Oct 2008)

Chinese Democracy (eventually) on youtube now - only 1 track but it sounds pretty good i think - fairly rockin'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQQ5-8ctG4c


----------



## Jock04 (24 Oct 2008)

elefantfresh said:


> Chinese Democracy (eventually) on youtube now - only 1 track but it sounds pretty good i think - fairly rockin'
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQQ5-8ctG4c


 
.....awaits anal retention about how G'N'R aren't playing Slane........


that track sounds good alright. Though after about 19 years it should sound EPIC!


----------



## Emma1980 (24 Oct 2008)

gettin back to oasis playing slane 2009...... i got my tickets this morning, sold out now according to ticketmaster.ie!! does dublin bus do transfers to slane? tried to get accommodation but everywhere is booked out already!!


----------

